# Thoughts on Psalms 31-33



## AV1611 (Mar 20, 2008)

Let me know what you think!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 20, 2008)

Richard,

Thank you for posting this! My wife and I just read it and are blessed by it. We'd not made that connection before, but it surely is there, just as you point it out.

I'm on my way out to work just now and am grateful to be able to take these thoughts with me. Looking forward to reading future posts on the blog.



Cheers!


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------

